# Difference between Adam A7 and A7X? Also want to know some info of BM6A



## rzy6cn

----------------------------------------Background Store, skip if no interest---------------------------------
   
  I will appreciate if anyone can give me some information of the difference of these two active monitors.
   
  I am currently using a Krell KPS25SC source and Evolution 202 preamp setup to drive my main electrostatic SR-009. However sometimes I have to use speaker instead of cans when I am doing some working that I cannot wear headphone conveniently.
   
  The current speaker I am using is M-Audio AV-40. Obviously it does not quite satisfied my requirement so I decide to obtain a new pair of speakers.
   
  I lock the target to Adam A7X/A8X and Dynaudio BM6A after some investigation. I do not want to use a passive speaker as I do not have money and place for a Krell Evolution 402 (which I am going to get when I have bigger place). My main favorite music are Classical musics (90% piano + 5% violin + 5% others). Here are some questions I would like to ask. I will appreciate if someone can help me out.
   
  ------------------------------------- Store end ------------------------------------
   
  The place I am going to use the speaker is around 30 square metres large and the distance between me and speaker will be around 2~3.5 metres.
   
  1. Is there big difference between A7 and A7X? Is A7X a pure update of A7 (by this I mean, is A7X better than every aspect than A7)
   
  There are 1 A7X and 1 A7 on eBay right now, and I decide to take one of them.
   
  2. Is BM6A/BM15A significantly better than A7/A7X/A8X when playback piano? They are actually same price rank in US but BM6A's price seems to be quite inflated in Australia. I have read some comment which shows BM6A fits piano playback very well, but not quite sure of A7/A7X.
   
  3. Is there any other recommendation that anyone can give me about active speaker? For example, Genelec 8040A/8050A etc....
   
  Again, thanks everyone in advance!!


----------



## Psyside

I know this is old thread, but i will answer anyway.
   
  For classic music, there isn't anything better then the Adam A7x, in the price range, and even 50% more expensive, they excel in this category.
   
  avoid A8x, the midrange is quite bad. The A7x will destroy the Dyn's for classical music, and any instrument based music, acoustic etc.
   
  And yes. The A7x destory the A7 as well, much better high end, mids, output, (2x more) and especially bass.


----------

